# Spamassassin dumping text in outgoing email



## map7 (May 26, 2009)

I'm using Spamassassin 3.2.4 on FreeBSD 5.1 and when I send an email the recipient of my email receives the following in their email body:

```
HTML_MESSAGE,MIME_HTML_ONLY autolearn=no version=3.2.4 X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.2.4 (2008-01-01) on <my gateway address>
```


I've looked through my /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf file and it looks ok:

```
# This is the right place to customize your installation of SpamAssassin.
#
# See 'perldoc Mail::SpamAssassin::Conf' for details of what can be
# tweaked.
#
###########################################################################
#
required_hits 5.00
rewrite_subject 1
# report_safe 1
# trusted_networks 212.17.35.

# Encapsulate spam in an attachment
report_safe             1

# Use terse version of the spam report
use_terse_report        0

# Enable the Bayes system
use_bayes               1

# Enable Bayes auto-learning
#auto-learn              1

# Enable or disable network checks
skip_rbl_checks         0
use_razor2              1
use_dcc                 1
use_pyzor               1

# Mail using languages used in these country codes will not be marked
# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.
ok_languages            all

# Mail using locales used in these country codes will not be marked
# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.
ok_locales              en  

whitelist_from *@<domain i want to allow>
```

If I stop the spamd.sh script with '/usr/local/etc/rc.d/spamd.sh stop' then I can send email properly, but incoming email is not going through spamassassin then.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2009)

Look into [cmd=]perldoc Mail::SpamAssassin::Conf[/cmd] and see entries like:
add_header
remove_header
clear_headers

Maybe you have entries like that in your config spanning lines, causing an extra blank line which is interpreted as a header/body demarcation.


----------

